# Emeka Okafor...The NBA's Forgotten man



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

It's amazing the lack of attention Emeka Okafor had last year. To a casual NBA observer you wouldn't have known he existed. Sure he only played in 26 games and didn't do very well in those few games but he was never mentioned in the media at all. 

- Plays in Charlotte
- He's a bigman
- He's quiet

Even with all that I feel he doesn't get enough attention...even if he does come back healthy next year. How a #2 pick gets this lack on attention..I don't know.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Interesting thread. I was just about to ask what everyone's expectations are for EO since there have been a few more reports about him since we last covered it.

I admit, I've always considered him overrated and thought his first year stats were inflated because of how bad the Bobcats were. For my eyes, he strugled to make the transition from dominate college player to above average NBA PF.

I'd be glad to be proven wrong, but I see him as a complimentary player, not a franchise changing player. Although in looking back at the 2004 draft, other than Dwight, that's all there are.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This guy will be a 16/10 player next year if healthy.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Waukee said:


> It's amazing the lack of attention Emeka Okafor had last year. To a casual NBA observer you wouldn't have known he existed. Sure he only played in 26 games and didn't do very well in those few games but he was never mentioned in the media at all.
> 
> - Plays in Charlotte
> - He's a bigman
> ...


You've answered your own question, Waukee. He only played in twenty-six games, didn't do very well, plays for the Bobcats, is a big man in a world where guards get the attention (mostly), and he doesn't have much to say.

There ya go. That's why nobody paid attention to him last year. Probably won't this year either.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Interesting thread. I was just about to ask what everyone's expectations are for EO since there have been a few more reports about him since we last covered it.
> 
> I admit, I've always considered him overrated and thought his first year stats were inflated because of how bad the Bobcats were. For my eyes, he strugled to make the transition from dominate college player to above average NBA PF.
> 
> I'd be glad to be proven wrong, but I see him as a complimentary player, not a franchise changing player. Although in looking back at the 2004 draft, other than Dwight, that's all there are.


I agree. Okafor is a complimentary player, an anchor player ... but not your main man. But Charlotte has Morrison now so that shouldn't matter.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

JNice said:


> I agree. Okafor is a complimentary player, an anchor player ... but not your main man. But Charlotte has Morrison now so that shouldn't matter.


No, it won't matter, but still...It'd be nice to have a really dominant big man. Kind of every team's dream, but not many end up with one. All you can ask is that he's decent and doesn't get hurt much. By even those low standards for competence, Okafor isn't a success--at least not yet. Hopefully he'll show more this coming season.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

first off i am hoping Okafor and May start together. With Morrison Wallace and Felton.

Okafor is capable of reaching his rookie numbers again. if he can average 15 ppg (or even a little less) 10 to 12 boards and 2 blks. thats an all star... and as shaq ages.... assuming Dwight Howard plays PF... Okafor could be at the top or near the top of the league at his position. I like him, and I think he will be a star. Morrison will attract plenty of attention to him. Okafor is a nice guy... the only time he ever got any press is when he asked a bunch of kids if they wanted to see him dunk on Shaq.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont see Okafor becomming a Jermaine O'Neal kind of scorer. But if you have a mean defensive anchor... who can score 15 points, then your doing better at that position than 90% of the other teams in this league.

I he can keep up rebounds and blocks and up his steals a bit, then he's a real force in the paint on D.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

Waukee said:


> It's amazing the lack of attention Emeka Okafor had last year.... he only played in 26 games... didn't do very well in those few games


that about covers it


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> I he can keep up rebounds and blocks and up his steals a bit, then he's a real force in the paint on D.


That's a lot of Ifs.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

But the ifs mainly refer to maintaining his level of play... if healthy (haha), then it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Okafor in my opinion takes unfair criticism. Yes, he isn't a "Dwight Howard" but how many #2 picks in the draft have been? Charlotte isn't expecting him to be a go-to-guy on every possession, but rather be a defensive stopper, rebounder, shot blocker and a decent scorer. These were his expectations coming in and he hasn't disapointed IMHO.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Whatever he does, he needs to play the PF position IMO.
He's athletic enough to, and has a strength advantage over much of his opponents.
His abilities and talents are much more obvious at PF than at center.

But his injuries are quite worrying - what was wrong with him last year? Or was it loads of little injuries? (which is more worrying than just 1 big one really - looks to be injury prone if that's the case)


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Okafor at C is the way to go, we should add a natural scoring PF (via draft or FA) who can take the load off of our perimeter players.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Okafor at C is the way to go, we should add a natural scoring PF (via draft or FA) who can take the load off of our perimeter players.


Agreed (assuming he's well enough to play), he'd rock at center. (Got to ask: Who do you start, Okafor or Brezec?)

But then who do you bring in for the 4? Suggestions?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think fans are a little naive to forget okafor this early. he was ROY afterall and played well his first season. a lot of players suffer a little setback(damn those injuries) but the good ones eventually fight through them. caron butler is a good example.

okafor is still one of the best young big man in the league and i still expect great things from him. complimentary player or not, he is one of the best defensive big man in the league already, and one of the best rebounders. his offensive game have been a pleasant surprise, but as long as he keeps doing what he does best, he will be invaluable to this franchise. he just needs to get healthy first.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

c_dog said:


> I think fans are a little naive to forget okafor this early. he was ROY afterall and played well his first season. a lot of players suffer a little setback(damn those injuries) but the good ones eventually fight through them. caron butler is a good example.
> 
> okafor is still one of the best young big man in the league and i still expect great things from him. complimentary player or not, he is one of the best defensive big man in the league already, and one of the best rebounders. his offensive game have been a pleasant surprise, but as long as he keeps doing what he does best, he will be invaluable to this franchise. he just needs to get healthy first.


For every Caron Butler, there's a Grant Hill. No way to know which Okafor is going to be, but after a wreck in college, a super rookie year, and then last year's mess, are you sure his good health is something you want to take a chance on?


----------



## mekray (Jul 27, 2005)

endora60 said:


> For every Caron Butler, there's a Grant Hill. No way to know which Okafor is going to be, but *after a wreck in college*, a super rookie year, and then last year's mess, are you sure his good health is something you want to take a chance on?


What are you talking about? He missed, what, 4 or so games his last year in college due to back spasms? I seem to remember him coming back pretty strong in the NCAAs. You know, winning the national championship and all...

You can never predict injuries, because they can happen to anybody. But I think last year was kind of a fluke. He twisted his ankle and then perhaps he tried coming back too early and sprained it again. I think if the Bobcats were chasing a playoff spot, he would have come back, but as it was, why risk it? Just let him totally rehab the ankle and start fresh this year.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Was it the ankle that keept him out last year? I was worried that it was lingering back problems!?

If healthy, how would his stats be this comming season? Would Morrison take away from his offense or would he finde him in the post for easy slams?

I like Okafor's game... and he fits beautifully in behind Ammo on D, punishing anyone who might abuse Ammo's under avarage defensive abilities.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Was it the ankle that keept him out last year? I was worried that it was lingering back problems!?


I thought it was both on and off through the season. :frown:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

But I never heard from any of you hardcore die hard bobcats... how will Okafor fit into the team next year? Will he still be relied on on offense?

And do you see him having as many steals as Ben Wallace down the road? Does he have as good hands and the same tenacity?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

c_dog said:


> okafor is still one of the best young big man in the league and i still expect great things from him. complimentary player or not, he is one of the best defensive big man in the league already, and one of the best rebounders. his offensive game have been a pleasant surprise, but as long as he keeps doing what he does best, he will be invaluable to this franchise. he just needs to get healthy first.


He isn't one of the best defensive big men in the NBA. Above average, yes, but not one of the best.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's it. Okafor is becoming this legendary character; fans think he's ever so much better than he ever really was--and they can build this dream because he's been healthy enough to play so seldom that people can make of him what they want him to be.

Okafor's....very good. Not great, not spectacular. VERY GOOD--and that's when he's healthy, which just isn't often enough.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> But I never heard from any of you hardcore die hard bobcats... how will Okafor fit into the team next year? Will he still be relied on on offense?
> 
> And do you see him having as many steals as Ben Wallace down the road? Does he have as good hands and the same tenacity?


I think as Charlotte continues to progress as a team his role will eventually be that of Ben Wallace.When he trained with Hakeem Olajuwon a couple of summers ago he had trouble with footwork and getting the moves down correctly, most people know he isnt the most graceful player. The offense will run through Felton, Morrison and Wallace, more of an outside attack with slashers. Emeka is obviously a smart player, and in a couple of years he will contribute more IMo then he has so far in his career.


----------

